# Oportunidad de negocio en multinivel, con pagos directos



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (27 Oct 2013)

Hace meses que entré en una de esas empresas multinivel ya que no encontraba un trabajo que me permitiese combinar horarios con mi último año de universidad.

El primer día no creía mucho lo que me habían contado, que era un negocio serio, que no era ninguna estafa, que se podían conseguir grandes ingresos, etc. Me lo estudié a fondo y al final vi que no todo era tan bonito como me lo habían planteado pero la base era sólida y la oportunidad de crecer era realmente grande.

Soy sincero y eso no es ninguna estafa. Esa empresa, Amway, opera en más de 80 países y es la más grande a nivel mundial en el network marketing.

Lo bueno:

- Tu te montas tu negocio como franquicia, no hay horarios, no hay un jefe que te dice lo que hay que hacer y los pasos a seguir te los montas tu mismo. Además de tener el apoyo directo de Amway si surge cualquier duda.
- La libertad financiera es más fácil de conseguir de lo que nos creemos
- No requiere inversión inicial, salvo la cuota de alta que incluye todo el material necesario para empezar el negocio.
- No se requiere ninguna compra mínima, puedes entrar y si no te gusta, en seis meses se te devuelve la entrada 
- Se pueden conseguir ingresos de tres modos distintos

1. Margen comercial. Adquiriendo los productos directamente de fábrica (amplia gama de más de 500 productos diferentes de hogar, alimentación, maquillaje, nutricion, tratamiento de agua...) un 30% más baratos, a precio de socio, para o autoconsumo o venderlos&distribuirlos, quedándonos nosotros con la diferencia.
2. Ingreso variable por número de puntos conseguidos mensualmente. Cada producto tiene un precio, y cada precio tiene asociado unos puntos. Se consiguen porcentajes sobre el total de puntos conseguidos. Cuantos más puntos, más ganas.
3. Ingreso fijo, que son las recompensas económicas directas que te paga Amway para lograr ciertos niveles, como por ejemplo el bono por liderazgo que te paga el 4% de por vida para cada pata que tú tengas al 21%.


Además de todo esto que os he contado, aquí viene la razón principal de este post: Amway ha sacado un programa de incentivos con pagos directos de 100€ más 50€ adicionales por persona, cumpliendo los siguientes requisitos.

Yo, empresario, doy la entrada a dos personas. Recibo 100€ si esas dos personas han realizado su primera compra en Amway (las primeras compras llevan un 20% de descuento). Además, si esas personas hacen lo mismo que yo, también reciben los 100€, más 50€ adicionales por persona hasta los 350€. En plan de, *traete un amigo y saldreis los dos ganando*

Lo que estoy planteando es una *relación de simbiosis*. Quien entra en el negocio gana, y quien le consigue la entrada, también.

Quien esté interesado, o tenga dudas más concretas, podemos hablar por privado. Principalmente este mensaje va dirigido a personas residentes en Cataluña y más concretamente provincia de BCN, pues nos tendremos que ver fisicamente por lo menos el día de la firma del contrato.

Un saludo


----------



## Joaquim (27 Oct 2013)

Amway..... novedad!! 

Ironic Mode: ON.

BLP. ::


----------



## costeño (27 Oct 2013)

Parece buena _jinbersion_, cuente ::


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (27 Oct 2013)

Me he descuidado de decir una cosa. Amway te paga por comprar, el resto de supermecados o superficies comerciales, apenas tienen programas de fidelizacion que devuelven poco más del 1% de las compras. Por qué ir en sitios donde sólo se enriquece el empresario y no en otros donde es el consumidor quien sale ganando?


----------



## La-7 (27 Oct 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> Hace meses que entré en una de esas empresas multinivel ya que no encontraba un trabajo que me permitiese combinar horarios con mi último año de universidad.
> 
> Lo bueno:
> 
> ...



venga va... me has convencido, quiero ser mi propio jefe y tener autonomia financiera :XX:


----------



## sandokan (27 Oct 2013)

a pocos primos vas a pillar aquí, mejor ponlo en la guardería


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (27 Oct 2013)

La7 dijo:


> venga va... me has convencido, quiero ser mi propio jefe y tener autonomia financiera :XX:



Sus preguntas pueden parecer interesantes. Vamos allá...

no hay horarios > no sabras ni las horas que trabajaras >> *cualquier persona seria que se plantea iniciar un proyecto serio lo tiene en cuenta todo, también sus horarios*
- La libertad financiera es más fácil de conseguir de lo que nos creemos > puro mantra >> *argumentos ad hominem non, grazie*
- No requiere inversión inicial, salvo la cuota de alta que incluye todo el material necesario para empezar el negocio > los autonomos que son??? >> *los autonomos tiran adelante su propio negocio sin que haya una matriz que les ayude, un autonomo es diferente de un franquiciado*
- No se requiere ninguna compra mínima, puedes entrar y si no te gusta, en seis meses se te devuelve la entrada > con que retraso?? >> *retraso de qué? de devolución? Amway paga religiosamente el día 15 de cada mes, si solicitas la baja el día 16 tendrás que esperarte un mes, pero si lo haces poco antes de ese día lo vas a recibir casi inmediatamente*
- Se pueden conseguir ingresos de tres modos distintos >
trabajando o viviendo del trabajo de los demas? >> *Toda empresa se basa en parte en la explotación del factor trabajo, Amway en cambio ofrece una relación de simbiosis donde todos salen ganando*


----------



## LastLap (27 Oct 2013)

Conozco los productos de Amway, sobre todo los multivitamínicos y puedo decir que son buenos, al menos los que yo he tomado. Pero también te puedo decir que la persona que me los vendía no se ha forrado.

¿Tú también vas a las reuniones de Madrid y te pagas los viajes y la comida ?

PD: Nadie da los DUROS a 4 PESETAS


----------



## John Galt 007 (27 Oct 2013)

Estos mensajes-estafa deberian estar prohibidos en este foro.

El marketing multinivel es cosa de muertos de hambre y estafadores. Mejor dejar esto cuanto antes y dedicarte a algo mas serio.


----------



## Fuego azul (27 Oct 2013)

LOL, Amway, por Dios, multinivel patatero donde los haya, los conoci hace 25 años, no me meto ahi ni borracho, con 18 años no me metieron, ahora menos.

Todos los multiniveles, franquicias y demas la pasta es para el de arriba


----------



## KinderWeno (27 Oct 2013)

Yo es que estoy muy liado ahora mismo contando el dinero que me han ingresado unos nigerianos, qué majos oiga, y sólo les tengo que devolver la mitad.

Deberían banear a este user por intentar timar al personal.


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (27 Oct 2013)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Yo es que estoy muy liado ahora mismo contando el dinero que me han ingresado unos nigerianos, qué majos oiga, y sólo les tengo que devolver la mitad.
> 
> Deberían banear a este user por intentar timar al personal.



He dicho que no era ningún timo, sino, no lo hubiese publicado. 
Leete bien el mensaje inicial


----------



## GuruDelFracaso (27 Oct 2013)

Póngame 3, HOYGA!


----------



## Refinanciado (27 Oct 2013)




----------



## La-7 (27 Oct 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> Sus preguntas pueden parecer interesantes. Vamos allá...
> 
> no hay horarios > no sabras ni las horas que trabajaras >> *cualquier persona seria que se plantea iniciar un proyecto serio lo tiene en cuenta todo, también sus horarios*
> - La libertad financiera es más fácil de conseguir de lo que nos creemos > puro mantra >> *argumentos ad hominem non, grazie*
> ...



no son preguntas, son razones para no perder ni un segundo de tiempo en esto

en cierta medida me recueda al comic de superlopez cuando unos atracadores se meten en el superbanco para atracarlo... pues lo mismo, solo te falto decir que es una inversion inmobiliaria y que los `pisos siempre suben

por cieto, ya saben los de hacienda que te dedicas a estas cosas? :XX:


----------



## Z4LMAN (27 Oct 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> He dicho que no era ningún timo, sino, no lo hubiese publicado.
> Leete bien el mensaje inicial




Te lo voy a decir sin trapos calientes....VETE A TOMAR POR EL CULO.


----------



## KinderWeno (27 Oct 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> He dicho que no era ningún timo, sino, no lo hubiese publicado.
> Leete bien el mensaje inicial



Y yo he dicho que lo de los nigerianos tampoco es ningún timo, si no no lo hubiese publicado


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (27 Oct 2013)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Te lo voy a decir sin trapos calientes....VETE A TOMAR POR EL CULO.



Els valencians sempre tan amables ::


----------



## Z4LMAN (27 Oct 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> Els valencians sempre tan amables ::



No......YO SOY ESPAÑOL.


----------



## Tonyina (27 Oct 2013)




----------



## yomismo75 (28 Oct 2013)

Yo creo que este foro es el peor lugar posible para intentar hacer spam sobre mutinivel o piramidal. Aquí hay gente que está todos los días abriendo hilos y posteando sobre estafas de todo tipo, desde la burbuja inmobiliaria que fue una estafa, a las estafas de alto nivel, corrupciones, casta y demás, con lo que si alguien intenta vender una moto tipo amoai o como se escriba no tiene ningún futuro en este foro, por que estamos curados de espanto y si no nos la cuelan ya con casi nada, no creo que nos las vayan a colar ningún vende hiervas o similares.


----------



## iPod teca (28 Oct 2013)

En la India ya han caído.

Han detenido al CEO y a dos directivos por fraude piramidal:

Amway India CEO, two directors arrested, charged with cheating - Indian Express

tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac.....


----------



## devest (29 Oct 2013)

A mí me llamaron hace unos días a través de un amigo y me dieron la charla. 

Te lo venden como un negocio, pero a mí me pareció más que es como ir al super a comprar. En lugar de comprar en el carrefour les compro el detergente a estos. 

Lo que no me queda claro es el timo. En principio a mí me dijeron que no tengo que hacer ninguna compra mínima, ni pagar nada por ser uno de sus "vendedores". Pero claro, quizás no me contaron toda la historia y sí que tiene costes, o que te obligan a hacer compras y al final se te llena la casa con lo que compras y no puedes vender.

Me llamó la atención que me llevaron como engañado, para que vea una "oportunidad". Y la tía que luego me intentó captar no me explicó lo que era hasta el minuto 33 de la reunión. 33 minutos hablando de la vida, la crisis, filosofando con historias. Recuerdo que me preguntó qué quería yo de la vida y le dije: "de momento saber por qué estoy aquí que todavía usted no me lo ha contado".

Se ofendió un poco pero luego me serené para no quedar mal con el "amigo" que me llevó, uno que ya está captado. Les seguí escuchando con educación y les dije que ya les llamaría.

Pero insisto, si no hay compra mínima no entiendo muy bien el timo. Tienen una serie de productos y yo les compro lo que quiera cuando los necesite, como cuando compro en otra empresa.


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (29 Oct 2013)

devest dijo:


> A mí me llamaron hace unos días a través de un amigo y me dieron la charla.
> 
> Te lo venden como un negocio, pero a mí me pareció más que es como ir al super a comprar. En lugar de comprar en el carrefour les compro el detergente a estos.
> 
> ...



Es que de timo no hay ninguno, no hay compra mínima, lo único es la cuota inicial que te incluye todo el material de negocio, yo pagué 38,25€, y al cabo de tres días Seur me envió un paquete en casa que incluía el catalogo de productos, un CD con toda la información, videos, minicatalogos y otras cositas.

Yo creo que el problema de Amway son las personas que plantean mal el negocio, fijate con la diferencia entre el mensaje inicial mio y lo que te dijeron a ti.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 12:37 ----------




LastLap dijo:


> Conozco los productos de Amway, sobre todo los multivitamínicos y puedo decir que son buenos, al menos los que yo he tomado. Pero también te puedo decir que la persona que me los vendía no se ha forrado.
> 
> ¿Tú también vas a las reuniones de Madrid y te pagas los viajes y la comida ?
> 
> PD: Nadie da los DUROS a 4 PESETAS



No, yo no me gasto el dinero en escuchar como alguien se hizo rico, conozco suficientemente el negocio de Amway, ya me lo explicaron sin pagar. La persona que te los vendió no se hizo rico, claro, quien se hace rico vendiendo solo pastillas a conocidos? ::


----------



## iPod teca (29 Oct 2013)

Es un timo y además ilegal.

En la OCU ya hablaron claramente de 4Life que tiene el mismo sistema que Amway:

http://elblogdelosconsumidores.com/2010/08/4lifes-¿factores-de-transferencia-o-simple-engano/

En el último párrafo dice claramente:

¡Ah! una última palabra: su sistema de venta es ilegal en España ya que se basa en la “obtener un beneficio económico relacionado con la progresión geométrica de personas reclutadas o inscritas”, expresamente prohibido por la ley de comercio minorista. Lo digo porque, 4Life ofrece la posibilidad, a todos los que quieran, de convertirse en embaucadores-distribuidores, con increíbles promesas de oropel (por lo desorbitadas), previo desembolso inicial, comprando los productos a revender, “a precios de mayorista”.

Si te compro, ¿me das factura? ¿vendes con el IVA OBLIGATORIO? ¿estás dado de alta como vendedor en el 037? ¿devuelves el IVA trimestral? ¿declaras en tu IRPF los ingresos extra?


----------



## Z4LMAN (29 Oct 2013)

PERO COÑO..todabia estamos aqui dando por culo con el temita...???


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (29 Oct 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Es un timo y además ilegal.
> 
> En la OCU ya hablaron claramente de 4Life que tiene el mismo sistema que Amway:
> 
> ...



Te puedo hacer o no factura si me lo pide el cliente. Si no me lo pide, el IVA del producto que me está comprando ya lo habré pagado yo antes, se llama *Recargo de Equivalencia* y se paga directamente a proveedores

*¿Qué es el recargo de Equivalencia y quién debe utilizarlo?*_
Es un régimen de IVA obligatorio para comerciantes minoristas que sean personas físicas, es decir, comerciantes autónomos que vendan al cliente final. Se incluyen las Comunidades de bienes. No se aplica en actividades industriales, de servicios o en el comercio mayorista. Existen algunas actividades exentas: joyerías, peleterías, concesionarios de coches, venta de embarcaciones y aviones, objetos de arte, gasolineras, maquinaria industrial o minerales.
Para el comerciante minorista supone pagar un IVA algo más alto del normal a cambio de no tener que presentar declaraciones de IVA a Hacienda. De esta manera paga el IVA directamente a su proveedor y se simplifica mucho su gestión del IVA ya que no debe llevar libros de IVA ni guardar las facturas.
Los tipos aplicables son el 0,5%, el 1% y el 4% a recargar respectivamente sobre los tipos del 4%, 8% y 18%. Por ejemplo, un comerciante de moda que adquiera a su proveedor un pedido de 3.000 euros recibirá una factura de 3.000 + 18% de IVA + 4% de Recargo de equivalencia = 3.660 euros.
Será el proveedor el que tenga que ingresar el IVA en Hacienda y el que deba incluir el recargo de equivalencia en sus facturas, preguntándole siempre a sus clientes si están en régimen de recargo de equivalencia o no.
Por otra parte, si un cliente pide factura a un comerciante en recargo de equivalencia, será obligatorio que se la facilite incluyendo el IVA para que el cliente se la pueda deducir y aunque el comerciante no tenga que ingresar ese IVA en Hacienda._


----------



## musu19 (29 Oct 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Es un timo y además ilegal.
> 
> En la OCU ya hablaron claramente de 4Life que tiene el mismo sistema que Amway:
> 
> 4LIFE: ¿FACTORES DE TRANSFERENCIA O SIMPLE ENGAÑO? | Ocu Blog





No voy a defender a esta empresa, pero con la OCU hemos topado amigo sancho... si son los mas estafadores y vendidos a las empresas de este pais


----------



## Joaquim (29 Oct 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> No voy a defender a esta empresa, pero con la OCU hemos topado amigo sancho... si son los mas estafadores y vendidos a las empresas de este pais


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Oct 2013)




----------



## devest (30 Oct 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> Te puedo hacer o no factura si me lo pide el cliente. Si no me lo pide, el IVA del producto que me está comprando ya lo habré pagado yo antes, se llama *Recargo de Equivalencia* y se paga directamente a proveedores



Eso lo pregunté yo expresamente, porque además soy asesor fiscal y me interesaba cómo lo hacían.

Mi padrino no estaba de alta en nada. Y me dijo que yo tampoco lo tenía que hacer (él siempre hablaba de alta en seg social). Sólo me dijo que a partir de unas ventas de xxx € al mes, amway obliga a darse de alta, pero es bastante pasta, cuando se llegaba a la comisión máxima del 21%.

Por tanto si alguien me pide factura me dijo que tendría que avisar al 21% de mi cadena para que él hiciera la factura.

Yo le dije que respecto a la seguridad social, podría tener cierta razón si se factura poco cada mes. No tiene sentido pagar un autónomo si sólo ganas 50 euros al mes. Pero también le dije que respecto a hacienda no es así. Uno debe darse de alta, en mi opinión.

Y para que un proveedor venda a un minorista con recargo debe asegurarse que este minorista está dado de alta. Al menos cuando voy al Makro si no le llevo el alta se supone que se niegan a venderme, o lo hacen sin recargo tratándome como un cliente final.

Supongo que tú estarás dado de alta en hacienda, por lo que al menos cumplirás con esta obligación legal.

Me contó no sé qué de una nueva ley de comercio que podían vender si darse de alta, pero no me supo concretar. 

Le pregunté ¿si tú ganas 4.000 euros al año con esto lo pones en tu declaración de la renta? Me dijo que no. Y yo le dije, "ahí lo tienes, ganar 4.000 euros y no declararlo no puede ser legal".

Sólo veo la opción de la legalidad si lo consideras únicamente como una tienda online donde comprar. Si pretendes revender ya te conviertes en empresario
y se complica el tema, aunque parece que la mayoría de la gente se dedica a revender en negro.


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Oct 2013)

devest dijo:


> A mí me llamaron hace unos días a través de un amigo y me dieron la charla.
> 
> Te lo venden como un negocio, pero a mí me pareció más que es como ir al super a comprar. En lugar de comprar en el carrefour les compro el detergente a estos.
> 
> ...



La compra minima es cuando haces equipo, osea que para ser "vendedor" solo necesitas comprar, pero para cobrar comisiones necesitas consumir un minimo al mes. En este caso el negocio consiste en comprar productos a X, que no quiere ni dios, y que en el chino de enfrente valen 1/3. Asi que vas a palmar pasta porque son invendibles.

El timo es ese, que hay letra pequeña y que el producto no vale un rallo. Asi se sostiene la piramide.

TESTIMONIO DE UNA VICTIMA DEL PROCEDER MANIPULATIVO DE LA EMPRESA MULTINIVEL -AMWAY- - El blog de redune-info


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (30 Oct 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> La compra minima es cuando haces equipo, osea que para ser "vendedor" solo necesitas comprar, pero para cobrar comisiones necesitas consumir un minimo al mes. En este caso el negocio consiste en comprar productos a X, que no quiere ni dios, y que en el chino de enfrente valen 1/3. Asi que vas a palmar pasta porque son invendibles.
> 
> El timo es ese, que hay letra pequeña y que el producto no vale un rallo. Asi se sostiene la piramide.
> 
> TESTIMONIO DE UNA VICTIMA DEL PROCEDER MANIPULATIVO DE LA EMPRESA MULTINIVEL -AMWAY- - El blog de redune-info



Eso es mentira, no hay compra mínima. Puedes estar meses sin hacer nada y si tus equipos tampoco hace nada, nadie cobra, evidentemente. Si tienes un buen equipo, puedes cobrar un porcentaje sobre la diferencia entre la suma de puntos de tus equipos menos lo que Amway les paga a ellos. Si se da la casualidad que los puntos de tus equipos son los mismos que los que tu tienes, solo cobran ellos, tu nada, porque la diferencia es cero.

*¿Por qué tenéis la mente tan y tan cerrada y lo veis todo tan en negativo?* 
Os lo pregunto de verdad


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Oct 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> Eso es mentira, no hay compra mínima. Puedes estar meses sin hacer nada y si tus equipos tampoco hace nada, nadie cobra, evidentemente. Si tienes un buen equipo, puedes cobrar un porcentaje sobre la diferencia entre la suma de puntos de tus equipos menos lo que Amway les paga a ellos. Si se da la casualidad que los puntos de tus equipos son los mismos que los que tu tienes, solo cobran ellos, tu nada, porque la diferencia es cero.
> 
> *¿Por qué tenéis la mente tan y tan cerrada y lo veis todo tan en negativo?*
> Os lo pregunto de verdad




Que ya te lo han dicho meloncete. En el momento que para ganar dinero en serio tienes que "reclutar" nuevos pardillos, y estos para ganar dinero tienen que reclutar a otros pardillos ya estamos hablando de timo. Y ya no hablamos que ni estas dado de alta a la SS y ni declaras un duro a Hacienda de lo que ganas.

Si quieres que nos creamos que puedes ganar dinero unicamente revendiendo los que les compras a ellos, pon aqui algun documento con el precio que pagas por tan maravillosos productos. Y nosotros decidiremos si es real que se puede hacer negocio con esos precios. No porque lo digas tu.

Mientras tanto, deja de practicar la charlataneria de vendedor de crecepelos en busca de victimas. Que en este foro ya tenemos el culo pelao. De verdad crees que por aqui conseguiras algun vendedor para tu equipo? te lo pregunto de verdad. :rolleye:

Ahora ya puedes empezar a quotearme la parte que te interese y a hacerte el loco ante la peticion de pruebas que demuestren que es viable vender los productos de Anway. Que a haceros el despistado o el enfadado cuando os hacen preguntas sobre eso, si que os enseñan en las "reuniones".


----------



## iPod teca (30 Oct 2013)

Compres como compres a un mayorista, si luego revendes DEBES estar dado de alta en el IAE bien con el 036 o 037.
una vez dado de alta entonces estás fichado por Hacienda y debes declarar todo lo que ganes, aunque sean 100 euros al año en tu IRPF.

Si no lo haces, estás vendiendo de forma ilegal. Es más, si el mayorista (en este caso Amway) no te exije el 037 no te puede vender puesto que también incurre en ilegalidad.

¿Dices que somos cerrados? Macho,te han metido la mierda entre los lóbulos a fuego. Eso lo tenemos todos los foreros claro.

Así que te fias de una empresa que ha sido acusada por estafa piramidal cientos de veces, que ha pagado multas a Canada y USA por fraudes fiscales impresionantes, que hay relatos de los famosos Esmeralda explicando que se han tirado 10 años engañando a la gente, que en 2008 tuvieron que prohibir las reuniones que hacían porque en USA les iban a acusar por sectarismo.
He leído que hace unos años tuvieron que rectificar y decir la verdad de las ganacias que sacaban los comerciales. Que la mitad no sacaban nada y que del resto la gran mayoría sacaban 100 dolares al año!!

Y este mismo año en la India han cerrado el chiringuito. Si si...muy cerrados somos...

Quítate la venda y búscate información en la red anda que vas a flipar con tu empresa estafadora...


----------



## RETAMA (30 Oct 2013)

Vaya usted al Mercadona, compre un lote de limpiacristales, les cambia el envase y los vende por el triple a sus amistades.


----------



## Walter Funai (30 Oct 2013)

Triunfa mucho entre panchitos, igual que las sectas evangélicas.

LUIS CARRILLLO ENFOQUE ENFOQUE ENFOQUE ENFOCATE ENFOCATE ENFOCATE - YouTube

Y otra secta interesante es Herbalife, mirad que saraos organizan.

Barcelona Highlights - EMEA Herbalife Extravaganza 2012 - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 20:14 ----------

Eso sí, como seas un poco hijoputilla y te sepas el discurso y la pose follas fijo

EMEA Herbalife Extravaganza 2013 - YouTube


----------



## MOUSTRO (30 Oct 2013)

Yo he ganado 300€ con el plan amigo de ING

eso es piramide??


----------



## iPod teca (30 Oct 2013)

Zaskaburcio dijo:


> Ni eso. En la guardería somos aún más listos .
> 
> Que se lo proponga a Zapatero que sabe mucho de eso:
> 
> ...



Que malo es esto del Fanboynismo!

Oiga, que el sistema ya estaba construido de antes.

Aznar creó el Amway del sistema. El tonto del ZP lo que hizo fue continuar la estafa.

Minuto 3:40 (presumiendo que va a construir más que Francia y Alemania juntas. Apoteósicos nuestros presidentes)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51UVt5SBO6E


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (31 Oct 2013)

SanStalin dijo:


> Que ya te lo han dicho meloncete. En el momento que para ganar dinero en serio tienes que "reclutar" nuevos pardillos, y estos para ganar dinero tienen que reclutar a otros pardillos ya estamos hablando de timo. Y ya no hablamos que ni estas dado de alta a la SS y ni declaras un duro a Hacienda de lo que ganas.
> 
> Si quieres que nos creamos que puedes ganar dinero unicamente revendiendo los que les compras a ellos, pon aqui algun documento con el precio que pagas por tan maravillosos productos. Y nosotros decidiremos si es real que se puede hacer negocio con esos precios. No porque lo digas tu.
> 
> ...



No, no es un timo, ni una estafa piramidal. Yo ahora mismo estoy ganando más que la persona que me presentó el negocio. Como? El y su equipo trabajan menos que yo, mis puntos van para él pero la diferencia entre los suyos y los mios es tan miserable que toda la comisión me la llevo yo.

Te pongo el ejemplo del limipiador multiusos. Cuesta 6,9€ a precio de fábrica. Ecológico, 1l. Altamente concentrado, poniendo un tapon de 50ml en 1l de agua tienes 1l de jabon multiusos para limpiar desde encimeras a cristales. Cualquier limpiador multiusos en el super cuesta desde 1 a 3€ dependiendo de la marca, pero te vienen en botes de 0,75 o 1l. ¿Cuál es más caro? En valor absoluto el de Amway, en coste por uso, el otro pierde por goleada. 

¿Si pretendo captar a alguien? Ya se verá, de momento estoy desterrando falsos mitos sobre el negocio multinivel. ¡OJO! Con esto no digo que sí que hay empresas que siguen el mismo esquema de negocio que sí sean una estafa. El problema del multinivel es este, su uso fraudulento, no el sistema en sí 

El tema de hacienda está todo resuelto, desde hace tiempo. El tema del IVA lo mencioné antes con el recargo de equivalencia, y uno está dado de alta en el IAE de forma regular. Pago mis impuestos, cotizo y hago lo mismo que hace cualquier otra empresa. Es malo, ¿doctor? ::

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 00:14 ----------




iPod teca dijo:


> Compres como compres a un mayorista, si luego revendes DEBES estar dado de alta en el IAE bien con el 036 o 037.
> una vez dado de alta entonces estás fichado por Hacienda y debes declarar todo lo que ganes, aunque sean 100 euros al año en tu IRPF.
> 
> Si no lo haces, estás vendiendo de forma ilegal. Es más, si el mayorista (en este caso Amway) no te exije el 037 no te puede vender puesto que también incurre en ilegalidad.
> ...



Sí, estoy dado de alta en el IAE. Cerrados en el sentido de que todo lo veis en negativo y os habéis pensado que TODO el multinivel es una estafa cuando no es así, aqui estoy por explicar mi caso. Los problemas de la Índia son los mismos que tuvo Amway en España durante los 80, empresa joven, con lideres locales inexpertos y que cometen irregularidades. Pasó aqui, pasó allí, pero los tiempos han cambiado y la empresa ha mejorado mucho a nivel interno.

Los inicios nunca son un camino de rosas, eh?

Hablas de fraude fiscal? :XX: Qué es lo que hacen las grandes multinacionales? ¡RARO ES la que no lo haga! :XX: O es que Amway es la única y su fraude fiscal es peor que el de Starbucks en inglaterra? o pago de impuestos de Apple en EEUU? ::


----------



## gamusino30 (31 Oct 2013)

Me ha gustado este hilo, voy a releerlo desde el post 1.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 13:00 ----------




SanStalin dijo:


> *Si quieres que nos creamos que puedes ganar dinero unicamente revendiendo los que les compras a ellos, pon aqui algun documento con el precio que pagas por tan maravillosos productos.*



Eso quiero ver yo, el PVD y el supuesto PVP, luego comparamos con el precio real que se paga en la calle y vemos si se vende a perdidas o L'hopsitalet_AMB nos quiere hacer ricos a todos.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 13:05 ----------




Walter Funai dijo:


> *Y otra secta interesante es Herbalife, mirad que saraos organizan.*
> 
> Barcelona Highlights - EMEA Herbalife Extravaganza 2012 - YouTube





Tomaoslo a coña, pero yo conoci a un distribuidor de herbalife que fue hospitalizado durante 6 meses por un problema hepatico ... no tengo NPI de si consumia sus propios productos, pero casi seguro, y no se si esta relacionado ese consumo con lo suyo, pero hace poco lei en hinternec que habia al menos 7 casos de lo mismo.

Asi que lo de herbalife ojito tambien, que mas de uno para cumplir su cuota minima tendra que obligar a la familia a autoconsumir los productos.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 13:08 ----------




L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> ¿Si pretendo captar a alguien? Ya se verá, de momento estoy desterrando falsos mitos sobre el negocio multinivel.



A mi ya me has captado, mandame el catalogo de precios con descuento y te digo si es interesante.


----------



## gamusino30 (31 Oct 2013)

¿Pero que puta broma es esta?

http://www.amway.es/_fileserver/item/10277/Retail_PriceList_ES.pdf

Hay que ser gilipollas para pagar 7 euros por un dentrifico y 12 euros por un champu !!!

6833 Pasta Dentífrica 150 ml *PVP 7 ,14 €*

5000 Champú Suave de Uso Diario 300 ml *PVP 11,69€*

Tengo que decir que L'hospital es una persona muy atenta y agradable de trato, pero creo que se ha equivocado de empresa. 

Si alguien es capaz de vender estos productos a una persona no conocida, es el mejor vendedor del mundo.

Y el PVD tambien es caro, en cualquier supermercado te compras 3 unidades de marca.



SanStalin dijo:


>


----------



## damnit (1 Nov 2013)

¿este tipo de esquemas Ponzi no son ilegales? pregunto

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 07:07 ----------




Walter Funai dijo:


> Y otra secta interesante es Herbalife, mirad que saraos organizan.
> 
> Barcelona Highlights - EMEA Herbalife Extravaganza 2012 - YouTube[/url]





me deja usted a cuadros... ¿pero esto es real? ¿todas esas miles de personas son subnormales o qué? 

madre mía, y que luego me digan que no es una secta...


----------



## John Galt 007 (1 Nov 2013)

damnit dijo:


> ¿este tipo de esquemas Ponzi no son ilegales? pregunto
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 07:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay que verlo por el lado positivo. Por lo menos parecen felices. En la parte de marketing han hecho un trabajo de puta madre. Convencer a tantos pardillos para que hagan el tonto y compren productos sobrevalorados requiere un esfuerzo muy grande.

La gente que esta detras de estas mierdas multinivel se ha hecho muy, muy rica. El padre de un amigo tenia un conocido metido en estas cosas y el HdeP tenia un yate con helipuerto.

A veces sorprende lo borrega y lo estupida que puede llegar a ser la gente.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Nov 2013)

El lado negativo a parte de tener compra minima y "obligacion" de autoconsumo es este:

Herbalife es tóxico para el hígado? - Hepatitis A, B, C

Aun asi el que quiera darle a herbalife que le de, es una gran empresa MLM y cada dia tiene mas seguidores.

*“Herbalife no es malo para el hígado”* quiso dejar en claro el médico, sino que *“hay hígados que no son buenos para Herbalife”.*


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (2 Nov 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Pero que puta broma es esta?
> 
> http://www.amway.es/_fileserver/item/10277/Retail_PriceList_ES.pdf
> 
> ...



Sobre la pasta de dientes hay dos cosas que decir: una, que el envase es el doble de grande (150ml) que cualquier pasta convencional que venden en el super (75ml). Dos, compite directamente con los dentífricos de farmacias, la gran mayoría de pastas de dientes que se venden en los supermercados contienen materiales abrasivos como arena de playa que destroza los dientes poco a poco. Si pones en dos dedos un pelín de pasta de dientes normal, y otro de Amway, notarás la diferencia. Por eso compite con las pastas vendidas en farmacias, muchisimo más buenas y que limpian y blanquean sin joder los dientes.

No hay que mirar solo el precio, sino la calidad, y también si estás dispuesto a pagar más por su salud.


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Nov 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Todas las pastas de dientes, por definición, llevan abrasivos. Hasta la de Amway los lleva.
> 
> De hecho, viendo los ingredientes que lleva, es un pasta bastante normalita tirando a mala.
> 
> La diferencia es la granulometría. La arena de playa te jode los dientes, la mica o los silicatos que echan a la pasta, no.



A mi lo que me preocupa es como alguien puede ganar dinero vendiendo esos productos de calidad.

Si compras 100 pastas de dientes a 7,14 € le metes el IVA, le metes el R.E., le metes el envio ... luego tienes que venderlas con beneficio ...

Cuando vas al mercadona y te compras por el mismo precio 600 pasta de dientes.

Hay que ser un experto vendedor.

No veo la oportunidad, te deseo suerte en tu negocio L'hospitalet, seguro que aprenderas muchas cosas trabajando para esta empresa.


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (2 Nov 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A mi lo que me preocupa es como alguien puede ganar dinero vendiendo esos productos de calidad.
> 
> Si compras 100 pastas de dientes a 7,14 € le metes el IVA, le metes el R.E., le metes el envio ... luego tienes que venderlas con beneficio ...
> 
> ...



No se compran a 7,17€, este es el precio sugerido de venta. Los empresarios las compramos a 5,51€ que incluye el IVA y el Recargo de Equivalencia. Si se compran 100 tubos, en total sumarán 551€ y por lo tanto el transporte saldrá gratis pues el pedido supera los 150€.

De todos modos gracias por los ánimos


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Nov 2013)

Gracias por resolver todas mis dudas. Pero aun asi, el precio de adquisición para los "franquiciados" me parece demasiado alto para poder sacar margen comercial.

Habria que segmentar muy bien el cliente potencial para poder hacerle llegar la oferta y conseguir ventas. Para el autoconsumo es otra historia.


----------



## Z4LMAN (2 Nov 2013)

Este post esta recibiendo respuestas muy por encima de sus posibilidades....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Nov 2013)

Amway, Herbalife, Avon...todo pirámide pura y dura...papelera....:abajo:


----------



## muyuu (2 Nov 2013)

Oportunidad de negocio: estafador.

I+D hispano-catalán


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (2 Nov 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Oportunidad de negocio: estafador.
> 
> I+D hispano-catalán



Soy español, y también catalán, pero eso que tiene que ver aqui? ::


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Nov 2013)

Esto ...

Aqui hablan de que amway cuesta 1.400€ anuales .

Al final, todos en Amway - Comunidad de Inversores y Emprendedores

¿Que concepto es ese de 1.400€ anuales? ¿hay que pagar algo fijo mensual o anual a parte de la cuota de alta?

PD: ¿La cuota esa de franquicia que hablas es anual verdad? Estoy bicheando foros y hablan de cursos de formación, cds, eventos ... LoL, como te hagan pagar todo eso te va a salir caro ser consumidor-vendedor de Amway.


----------



## muyuu (3 Nov 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> Soy español, y también catalán, pero eso que tiene que ver aqui? ::



Es por el estilo de ese I+D que te has marcado.


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Nov 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Es por el estilo de ese I+D que te has marcado.



Yo no considero que sea una estafa, tampoco considero que sea una oportunidad de negocio. 

Mas bien el titular deberia ser "oportunidad de registrarte en un club de compras" porque lo que haces es comprar una "tarjeta del corte ingles" y gastar dinero para conseguir puntos ... Gastar, gastar y gastar.

Pero vamos, es una forma de buscar clientes. Es como el que pone en la terraza el letrero, "Se buscan clientes, no es necesaria experiencia."

A mi me gusta como explica L'hospitalet, pero parece que si tiras de la madeja hay todavia mas incognitas sobre estos clubs de compra obligatoria.

Confirma: ¿Cuota anual? ¿Hay obligacion de hacer cursos, comprar cds, reuniones etc.? porque se lee cada cosa que parece que alguien ha omitido informacion o se ha olvidado de mencionarla.


----------



## Z4LMAN (3 Nov 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo no considero que sea una estafa, tampoco considero que sea una oportunidad de negocio.
> 
> Mas bien el titular deberia ser "oportunidad de registrarte en un club de compras" porque lo que haces es comprar una "tarjeta del corte ingles" y gastar dinero para conseguir puntos ... Gastar, gastar y gastar.
> 
> ...



Gamusino...te veo con hambre


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Nov 2013)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Gamusino...te veo con hambre



Pon eso en spoiler por dios, no seas desagradable xD.

Tengo ganas de aprender sobre las maravillas del MLM. A ver si alguien aporta mas info.

Prometo que si alguien me enseña una multinivel que no sea piramide, que el producto no tenga sobreprecio, ni tenga sucedaneos a precio inferior, ni obligacion de compra, ni sea humo virtual, me afilio a el.

Ya me han spameado 5 empresas y las 5 son iguales. Producto milagroso a x5 su valor real.

Una que os gustara mucho es de lingotes de oro, a ver si encuentro el nombre.

Si el spot esta a X, ellos te venden a precio mayorista a X+Y, y te garantizan la recompra a X. Karat gold o algo asi.

Venga pistolasjoe aporta algo diferente al hilo de Amway, que no sea "piramide" ni "oportunidad milagrosa de negocio". Algo mas tiene que tener esto.

La empresa se llama Karatbars International y a dia de hoy el precio de "mayorista" es de 49€ el gramo. Ese mismo producto se encuentra a 36€ en la tienda del ando.

https://www.karatbars.com/

Ya conozco a 1 ahi metido. El esquema es siempre el mismo, "club de compras" en el que pagas por tener acceso a los precios de "mayorista" y en la mayoria de casos hay obligacion de compra mensual por lo que llenas la casa de "zapatos, detergentes, vitaminas, cafecitos" para cubrir la cuota.

¿Porque tiene tanto exito este tipo de empresas? Me parece un esquema brutal, quiero entender porque la gente se mete ahi cuando es practicamente imposible cerrar el año con beneficios decentes.

Sacar 100 o 200€ facil, pero la hora de trabajo te saldra a 0,90€ y poniendo pasta por adelantado.


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (3 Nov 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Esto ...
> 
> Aqui hablan de que amway cuesta 1.400€ anuales .
> 
> ...



La única cuota anual es la que dije, no hay ningún otro recargo obligatorio. Y si alguien que está dentro y dice que si miente, quizá es él quien monta la conferencia y es él quien pone el precio de entrada


----------



## muyuu (3 Nov 2013)




----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (4 Nov 2013)

muyuu dijo:


>



Esa imagen tendría sentido si Amway fuese una estafa piramidal. No lo es

¡Ojo! MULTINIVEL VS PIRAMIDE explicado por ABOGADA EXPERTA en Network Marketing - YouTube


----------



## fosforito (4 Nov 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> No se compran a 7,17€, este es el precio sugerido de venta. Los empresarios las compramos a 5,51€ que incluye el IVA y el Recargo de Equivalencia. Si se compran 100 tubos, en total sumarán 551€ y por lo tanto el transporte saldrá gratis pues el pedido supera los 150€.
> 
> De todos modos gracias por los ánimos



Sólo puede ver negocio en eso alguien que venga del más absoluto lumpen.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 01:38 ----------




RETAMA dijo:


> Vaya usted al Mercadona, compre un lote de limpiacristales, les cambia el envase y los vende por el triple a sus amistades.



Le pones un cartel que ponga:

Gran Chino Feliz y te pintas de amarillo y es mucho más mejon modelo de negocio.


----------



## iPod teca (4 Nov 2013)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Este post esta recibiendo respuestas muy por encima de sus posibilidades....



Te equivocas PistolasJoe.
A google le encanta este foro. Seguro que en breve este hilo sube a primera página cuando busques *Amway estafa*. 

Las respuestas que se están dando desanimarán a más de uno en meterse en semejantes "oportunidades de oro".
Éstas haciendo una labor social. :rolleye:

Respecto al tema, no conocía los timo-precios de semejante marca. Algo que se vende como bueno y las únicas referencias positivas son las de los revendedores, perdón, EMPRESARIOS (como dicen llamarse, casi me caigo al leer esto).

El caso es que aquí hay la misma oportunidad de negocio que puedas tener vendiendo cualquier otra cosa. Sólo que puedes escoger vender artículos reconocidos y de marca.

Si por ejemplo quieres vender camisetas no tienes más que buscar en Google Fruit of the Loom o Hanes y meterte en su web oficial. En sección distribuidores te vendrá el mail de los de España. Contactas con ellos, les envías el 037 y te enviarán los PVP y tu *tarifa confidencial con el 50%* de descuento. 
No tienes que comprar nada, ni pagar por darte de alta. Además vendes una marca reconocida.

Como ves, esto es tan fácil de hacer que se puede realizar con lo que quieras y montarte una tienda online, por ejemplo.
La dificultad para vender esas camisetas es la misma que vender los productos Amway.

El timo verdadero no es si se trata de una pirámide o no. Sino que los propios revendedores, perdón, empresarios, son los compradores de dichos productos.
Y unos productos que además *son muy caros*. Y de dudosa calidad.

Da igual que la pasta de dientes tu la puedas comprar un 30% menos. Sigue siendo muy cara. Pero precisamente el gancho está en pensar que con ese 30% ya no está tan caro, y que al meter a tus amigos y familiares todos van a comprar más barato. ¡Y además ganan dinero por cada empresario que traigan!

Al final, sólo ganan de verdad los de la pirámide de arriba, los que fabrican la pasta de dientes por 1 euro ¡y se la compran miles de lobotomizados a 5,30 €!

A ver si encuentro una denuncia que hubo en USA por mentir sobre las supuestas ganancias que decían que tendrías. Al final les obligaron a decir la verdad, y es que el 50% de los que se metían jamás tendrían beneficios. Y del resto, sólo el 1 o 2 % ganarían de verdad algo de dinero.

Amway es un timo,como tantos otros. En su defensa diré que al menos estos venden productos de verdad, sean buenos o no. 
Peor eran los de Cash que vendían supuestos cursos o los de 4Life que venden pastillas mágicas.


----------



## QuepasaRey (4 Nov 2013)

Me parece mentira que en este foro, cuando uno presenta un piramidote, no haya un 100% de respuestas mofa y memes, y todavia alguno se pone a razonar con el sujeto...para advertirle de que "a mi no me vas a engañah"

Y para romper el hielo...


----------



## gamusino30 (4 Nov 2013)

La gracia es que hemos cogido este hilo para hablar en terminos generales del multinivel. Algo que ultimamente esta volviendo con fuerza por la crisis.

Hay varios hilos al respecto de gente que pregunta si es buen negocio entrar en la MLM X.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dedores-timos-piramidales-a-mi-alrededor.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-del-cafe-cura-enfermedades.html#post10125120

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-tu-casa-amarillas-internet.html#post10125142

Se esta llenando la red de spammers, antes dejaban el buzon hecho una mierda, pero como ahora lo filtra como spam nos rallan por caralibro, tuiter, foros, en persona etc. Asi que no esta de mas "debatir razonablemente" sobre porque no es rentable comprar un producto X con un sobreprecio del 30% minimo + envio + IVA + R.E.

Las multiniveles funcionan como un club de compras, eso creo que ya ha quedado claro. Pagas cuota anual por ser socio, tienes precios "preferentes" por comprar sus productos, los sucedaneos son mucho mas baratos y sin "canon de entrada". Si quieres vender productos de la marca tienes que comprarlos, si quieres mantener las comisiones por la creacion de red tienes que tener un cupo de compra minima mensual o anual, si quieres introducir a nuevos consumidores-vendedores debes de comprar un producto adicional o debes tener stock para enseñarles el producto ... en resumen, tienes que consumir esa marca. Tienes un contrato de consumidor. Hasta aqui yo no veo nada malo, el que quiera entrar que lo haga.

Formar parte de un club de compras, no es ni un trabajo, ni una inversion, ni una piramide. Es un negocio ... ¿para quien? ¿Para el consumidor es buen o es mal negocio? Ahi debera juzgarlo cada uno, si compras productos burbujeados para consumir, enseñar, regalar, vender a perdidas ... puede ser un buen negocio. ¿para quien?

Para mi no es un timo formar parte de un club de compras pero no es ni de lejos una oportunidad de hacerte rico, es la oportunidad de consumir los productos de la marca X de forma preferente. Como hacerte del club carrefour e ir a hacer la compra alli.

Os imaginais que un comercial del carrefour os dijera, "Venid y haceros ricos, por cada 100€ de compra os damos 1€ en comisiones, oportunidad" Pues salvando las distancias, esto es lo mismo, no hace falta ser un genio para ver que nadie se hace rico comprando para consumir.

¿Conoceis a algun consumidor en activo de herbalife que diga que son malos? ¿y a alguno de los cafes milagrosos organo gold? Estan encantados por formar parte de su club de compras.

¿Que se gana dinero? Es obvio que se empieza palmado pasta, si para alguien eso es un negocio ... pues alla el.

Por mi dejo este hilo de amway, deberiamos abrir uno general y que los socios del club de compras debatan de porque deberiamos unirnos a su club de compras.

Por ultimo, L'hospitalet me ha parecido una persona sensata y coherente, el ha presentado su negocio y deberiamos respetar su decision de formar parte de Amway, cada cual consume los productos que mejor le parecen. Yo ahora voy a tomarme un cafe del mercadona de 0,10€ cafe, el que quiera tomarse un anticancer de 2,10€ pues que lo haga. ::


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (5 Nov 2013)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Me parece mentira que en este foro, cuando uno presenta un piramidote, no haya un 100% de respuestas mofa y memes, y todavia alguno se pone a razonar con el sujeto...para advertirle de que "a mi no me vas a engañah"



A mi me parece mentira que en un foro de gente más o menos culta o que se preocupa por la actualidad y economía, sea tan irrespetuosa con alguien que viene a exponer de forma racional sus ideas.

Pero además, es que Amway *no es una piramide*. Antes he puesto este video de una abogada que explica muy bien las diferencias entre una piramide (prohibidas en España) y redes de network marketing. La principal diferencia es que en una piramide nunca ganas más dinero que el que tienes arriba, en Amway si

¡Ojo! MULTINIVEL VS PIRAMIDE explicado por ABOGADA EXPERTA en Network Marketing - YouTube

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 10:53 ----------




iPod teca dijo:


> El timo verdadero no es si se trata de una pirámide o no. Sino que los propios revendedores, perdón, empresarios, son los compradores de dichos productos.
> Y unos productos que además *son muy caros*. Y de dudosa calidad.



Si son caros es precisamente porque son buenos, ecológicos y respetuosos con el medio ambiente. Amway tiene centenares de patentes en todo el mundo y es una de las empresas que invierte más en I+D. Su gama de nutrición está reconocida a nivel mundial y lleva más de 60 años produciendo complejos vitaminicos, minerales, proteína vegetal para el control de peso y muchisimas otras cosas que jamás encontrarás en supermercados convencionales.



iPod teca dijo:


> Da igual que la pasta de dientes tu la puedas comprar un 30% menos. Sigue siendo muy cara. Pero precisamente el gancho está en pensar que con ese 30% ya no está tan caro, y que al meter a tus amigos y familiares todos van a comprar más barato. ¡Y además ganan dinero por cada empresario que traigan!



Eso es falso, no ganamos nada por cada persona que incluyamos en el negocio, ganamos el diferencial entre lo que ellos venden y lo que nosotros vendemos. Y si ellos venden más que nosotros, no ganamos nada. Amway es una empresa que se basa en el esfuerzo para salir adelante, los pagos pueden ser muy grandes pero hay que currarselo. En una piramide se gana por cada miembro que incluyes, en Amway no.



iPod teca dijo:


> Al final, sólo ganan de verdad los de la pirámide de arriba, los que fabrican la pasta de dientes por 1 euro ¡y se la compran miles de lobotomizados a 5,30 €!



Vaya, ¿esto no es lo que sucede en cualquier empresa multinacional? ::

Un tubo de pasta de dientes de farmacia cuesta de 7€ para arriba, la diferencia es que Amway consigue productos de alta calidad a precios competitivos eliminando los costes de transporte y los costes fijos de mantener abiertas grandes superfícies 6 días a la semana.

Parece que no sepas como funciona el comercio: las grandes superfícies compran a precios de fábrica y venden con un margen comercial pequeño. ¿Qué hace un distribuidor Amway? Pues lo mismo que cualquier supermercado sin pagar publicidad, alquieres y pudiendo trabajar como uno quiera.

Al fin y al cabo yo he presentado una oportunidad de negocio, como bien has dicho, hay muchas, muchisimas franquicias a escoger. Amway es una de ellas, aunque a muchos os pese.


----------



## iPod teca (5 Nov 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> Si son caros es precisamente porque son buenos, ecológicos y respetuosos con el medio ambiente. Amway tiene centenares de patentes en todo el mundo y es una de las empresas que invierte más en I+D. Su gama de nutrición está reconocida a nivel mundial y lleva más de 60 años produciendo complejos vitaminicos, minerales, proteína vegetal para el control de peso y muchisimas otras cosas que jamás encontrarás en supermercados convencionales.



¿Y eso quién lo dice?. Pasame algun ranking de productos de calidad no elaborado por Amway o un mísero blog donde me demuestres que son productos de calidad.



L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> Vaya, ¿esto no es lo que sucede en cualquier empresa multinacional? ::



Si, pero te pagan un sueldo fijo, alta en seguridad social, derecho a paro, vacaciones, cotizaciones, etc.



L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> Parece que no sepas como funciona el comercio: las grandes superfícies compran a precios de fábrica y venden con un margen comercial pequeño. ¿Qué hace un distribuidor Amway? Pues lo mismo que cualquier supermercado sin pagar publicidad, alquieres y pudiendo trabajar como uno quiera.



¿Y? A ver si ahora has descubierto la rueda...



L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo yo he presentado una oportunidad de negocio, como bien has dicho, hay muchas, muchisimas franquicias a escoger. Amway es una de ellas, aunque a muchos os pese.



Es una que en 2008 tuvo que emitir un comunicado para prohibir las reuniones que hacían por estar acusados de secta. Tu mismo ::

Y que tuvieron que reconocer que solo 1 o 2 de cada 100 gana dinero...

PD: Se acaba de meter una pareja de amigos en Amway y ya me han comentado el tema. Me he hecho el longuis. Ya me enteraré de más cosas y os iré comentando.


----------



## Fuego azul (5 Nov 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Esto ...
> 
> Aqui hablan de que amway cuesta 1.400€ anuales .
> 
> ...



Yo uso amway, tiene una calidad precio excepcional, es lo que no te das cuenta, amigo, que el precio va en relación a la calidad, y muchos precios bajos son de mala calidad, sino como crees que los venden tan barato.

Luego alergias y cosas asi nos salen y nos extrañamos, jamas he tenido ningun problema alergico con amway


----------



## dionbouton (5 Nov 2013)

L'Hospitalet_AMB dijo:


> No se compran a 7,17€, este es el precio sugerido de venta. *Los empresarios* las compramos a .............



Esto es un poco surrealista. Ahora uno se puede considerar empresario por vender pasta de dientes a los familiares y por compromiso ???

Que , ya te has hecho las tarjetas de visita con "Fulano Mengano" , profesion "EMPRESARIO" ?????

mola ,eh ?. Te has apuntado ya a las cenas con empresarios del Warren Buffet ?


----------



## L'Hospitalet_AMB (13 Nov 2013)

dionbouton dijo:


> Esto es un poco surrealista. Ahora uno se puede considerar empresario por vender pasta de dientes a los familiares y por compromiso ???
> 
> Que , ya te has hecho las tarjetas de visita con "Fulano Mengano" , profesion "EMPRESARIO" ?????
> 
> mola ,eh ?. Te has apuntado ya a las cenas con empresarios del Warren Buffet ?



Si, tengo mis tarjetas. Empresario lo es aquel que de forma individual o colectiva desarrolla una actividad económica, genera ingresos, crea empleo y paga regularmente sus impuestos. ¿No?


----------



## yomismo75 (13 Nov 2013)

Yo creo que este tipo de negocios siempre funcionaran, por que en la sociedad hay muchas personas con un determinado perfil psicológico que son muy fáciles de engañar y que son capaces de matar antes de admitir que son unos pardillos. 

Eso de que yo se de uno que gana mucha pasta con estas historias siempre son leyendas urbanas, lo que pasa es que hay muchos que cuando se dan cuenta que han hecho el panoli se inventan una historia de éxito, se compran un coche de alta gama de tercera mano para aparentar que son hombres de éxito, pero en realidad como dije, lo único que han hecho es hacer el gilipollas con toda su red social y familiar y claro, cuando se dan cuenta de que si todos sus conocidos se dan cuenta que a sido un pardillo, eso supondrá para su ego un palo que determinadas personas no son capaces de encajar de ningún modo, de ahí que esas personas terminen inventándose unos peliculones de impresión.


----------



## Z4LMAN (13 Nov 2013)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Yo creo que este tipo de negocios siempre funcionaran, por que en la sociedad hay muchas personas con un determinado perfil psicológico que son muy fáciles de engañar y que son capaces de matar antes de admitir que son unos pardillos.
> 
> Eso de que yo se de uno que gana mucha pasta con estas historias siempre son leyendas urbanas, lo que pasa es que hay muchos que cuando se dan cuenta que han hecho el panoli se inventan una historia de éxito, se compran un coche de alta gama de tercera mano para aparentar que son hombres de éxito, pero en realidad como dije, lo único que han hecho es hacer el gilipollas con toda su red social y familiar y claro, cuando se dan cuenta de que si todos sus conocidos se dan cuenta que a sido un pardillo, eso supondrá para su ego un palo que determinadas personas no son capaces de encajar de ningún modo, de ahí que esas personas terminen inventándose unos peliculones de impresión.



Lo has clavado...tambien esta el hijo de la gran puta que sabiendo que es una estafa se lia la manta a la cabeza y es capaz de estafar a su puta madre y la virgen si se pone por delante...


----------



## Gumersindo (13 Nov 2013)

Yo hace años que conocí a los de Amway por medio de una amiga a la que engancharon con promesas idénticas a las que se han leído en este hilo. Fue absolutamente inútil intentar razonar con ella, era como hablar con una pared, repetía una y otra vez las mismas frases que escuchaba en las reuniones a las que asistía regularmente, hasta me retiró el saludo.

Por abreviar, durante meses se dedicó a vender las maravillas de Amway a todo aquél que le prestara la más mínima atención, (y sus productos), empezando por sus familiares cercanos, sus amigos, sus vecinos, y al final a cualquiera que pudiera conocer siquiera remotamente.

Algunos entraron en la rueda (su novio, su hermana, algún compañero del trabajo), otros compraron productos más o menos convencidos, por echarle un cable (total como son productos que usas igual ¿qué más da?). Total que las primeras semanas veía algo de beneficio (nunca contaba lo que se gastaba en los productos porque "si lo compras igual, no cuenta como gasto", ni las facturas de tlf. ni nada).

Poco a poco la gente se hartó de tener que comprar el mismo producto a precio hiperinflado cada semana y empezó a darle esquinazo, a no cogerle el teléfono, a huir (literalmente) cuando se la cruzaban por la calle. Cada vez le costaba más y más conseguir nuevos "empresarios" que se unieran al club de los listos y empezó a tener problemas hasta con su familia directa, que ya no sabían que hacer con tanto champú.

Vivió momentos de muchísimo stress, porque le parecía que si no llegaba a diamante (o algo así que decían) era culpa de ella, por lo que gastaba aún más en productos y daba más la brasa a todo quisqui.

Le costó bastante tiempo salir de todo este sarao, se dejó varias amistades por el camino y aunque nunca quiso decírmelo, estoy seguro de que palmó mucha pasta.

Así estará el amigo Hospitalet en unos meses. Veremos si entonces nos lo reconoce.


----------



## Nico (15 Nov 2013)

Has contado la historia misma del multinivel.

Por qué te piensas que un forero, normal y corriente, ahora tiene que HASTA EN EL FORO hablar de su "negocio" ?

El multinivel arrastra toda tu vida a la basura porque, salvo unos pocos elegidos capaces de armar una red y joder a otra gente, aquellos que venden en su círculo de amigos y parientes terminan quemando todas sus relaciones.

Al final, terminan SIN dinero y SIN relaciones.


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2013)

Amway Makes Illegal Deceptive Claims for its Nutrilite Twist Tubes

Amway Makes Illegal Deceptive Claims for its Nutrilite Twist Tubes ~ Newsroom ~ News from CSPI ~ Center for Science in the Public Interest



> Amway’s labeling and advertising for Nutrilite products violates federal regulations and consumer protection laws in the District of Columbia, Massachusetts, Texas, New Jersey, and California.



Por cierto, hasta Amway acabó reconociendo en 2010 que sí era una pirámide.

Amway agrees to pay $56 million, settle case alleging it operates a 'pyramid scheme' | MLive.com


Hasta que punto ha cambiado ahora la cosa, no lo sé. Pero conmigo no cuenten...


Mire, L'hospitalet. Llevo oyendo la historia ésta de Amway en España desde hace 25-30 años... incluso fuí a una de esas "reuniones" en el polideportivo de Fadura, donde vino un tipo de no sé donde que era superultralaleche de distribuidor y ganaba millonadas... cuando llegué, invitado por una amiga, y ví el montaje y de qué iba, luces, música chunta-chunta, gente vestida de gala (en un puto polideportivo y sentados en gradas... ellos de traje y ellas de vestido largo!!!) me dí la vuelta para marcharme... mi amiga me cogió del brazo y me persuadió para que me quedara... dos horas de estupideces tuve que oir... 

Bien, ahora piense un poco... si Amway lleva al menos 25 años en España y su modelo de negocio y sus productos fueran tan buenos... Amway abría crecido a un ritmo considerable. Y dentro del esquema de ir "construyendo una red", el crecimiento sería geométrico. En aquel sarao al que me llevaron habría unas 200 personas, de ellas pongamos que la mitad eran distribuidores, pero como iban parejas y tal, pongamos que el 25% eran distribuidores, es decir, había 50 distribuidores. Bien, olvídese de eso, supongamos que sólo hubiera un distribuidor y que cada distribuidor sólo fuera capaz de conseguir a un nuevo distribuidor cada año. ¿no parece difícil no? Piénselo, un sólo distribuidor en todo un año. Si el negocio es bueno y los productos tambien, tal vez al principio cueste pero luego se corre la voz... y debería ser muy fácil. Sólo un distribuidor más al año!!

El problema es que una tasa de crecimiento tan ridícula como esa duplica cada año el número de distribuidores. El primer año habría uno, el segundo ese uno sólo habría conseguido convencer a otro y sería dos. Al año siguiente cada uno de ellos, con mucho esfuerzo, habrían conseguido convencer a un distrbuidor más cada uno, y ya sería 4. Esos 4 a otros 4, y serían 8, al año siguiente 16, 32, 64, 128,256,512,1024,2048... 

En doce años serían 2000 distribuidores que ya estarían distribuidos por toda españa... y cada uno de ellos... sólo tendría que conseguir a uno nuevo... claro, algunos habrá que no consigan a nadie o que abandonen (claro que si el negocio es bueno y los productos tambien, no veo el motivo para abandonar... pero ya sabemos que la gente es muy rara... no quiere trabajar... y todo eso) pero esos que abandonan se compensan con esa gente que ve claro el negocio, como hace usted L'hospitalet, que ve que los productos son muy buenos, y que además tienen don de gentes, conocen a muchas personas, etc... esos que son tan buenos y que algún día serán Platinum, Diamantes, Generales, o como los llamen... conseguirán mucho más que un distribuidor al año... 

Pero bueno, sigamos siendo conservadores. Y sigamos pensando en que sólo vamos a conseguir que cada distribuidor haga un único distribuidor adicional al año. Sólo uno... ¿donde lo habíamos dejado? Ah, sí en 2000, 4000, 8000, 16000, 32000, 64000, 128000, 256000,...

un momento 256.000 distribuidores?? en españa??

y aún no hemos llegado a los 20 años... mmm... algo raro pasa... ¿no le parece?

Y sólo un detallito... este cálculo lo hemos hecho partiendo de una "base" de un único distribuidor. Le recuerdo que en aquella reunión... podría haber unos... vamos a seguir siendo conservadores... 20 distrbuidores...

siga usted haciendo números si quiere... y luego nos cuenta...


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2013)

Por completar la información, la página web de Amway dice que



> Amway de España, S.A. es una empresa de venta directa multinivel que comenzó su actividad en 1986 y [...] distribuye aproximadamente 700 productos de consumo a través de una red de 8.000 empresarios y socios consumidores registrados.



Han crecido hasta 8000 entre "empresarios" y meros clientes en 27 años... un poco "corta" esa expansión, con lo buen negocio que dicen que es y lo buenos que dicen que son los productos... ¿no le parece?

Así, a ojo de buen cubero, eso significa que, en la progresión exponencial que puse antes... después de conseguir 1 nuevo afiliado o cliente cada año, la mitad de los nuevos se dan de baja... es decir, tanto trabajo para nada...


----------



## Patito Feo (17 Nov 2013)

¿Todavia con estas mierdas? ¿todavia no se ha enterado todo el mundo que los las historias multinivel SIEMPRE son un timo? A no ser que seas de los primeritos en montar la piramide y estes muy muy arriba palmas pasta fijo. 

Pasta, salud y amigos.


----------

